# R.I.P. Lloyd



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

My argentine horned frog Lloyd died today. He was red underneath with red pores and he never came out of his burrow since I got him. When i bought him at a pet land he looked but didnt struggle when he was picked up by the store worker ( which I thought was weird since the albino one she showed us bit and pissed on her) . His inner thigh was red but I didn't know it was anything. I had him eat something once but that was it. I thought it was a problem with heat but my tank is seperated and my african bullfrog was active and eating like a beast (and creamish yellow underneath).Today I bought a red bulb and I just knew the problem was something else and that these past weeks were 2 good and that something bad was going to happen ( Its always like that). So today we had a funeral for him and it was over. Thank you for the help (Crockeeper,el Twitcho, Serraphy and many others). Also if anyone knows about this can they tell me what happened and how to prevent it so it doesnt happen to my other frog.I think Im never going to that pet land again. I think as soon as we move to atlanta Ill get either a new AHF or a budgets frog (if no one has any objectives). Thanx again and can somebody give me a link to a breeder who specialize in either of these frogs.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

My last name is Lloyd, and when I seen the title, I said "WTF..."


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That sucks man.

From my understanding red leg disease is caused by a type of bacteria which infects the frog and generally ends up being fatal. I don't know exactly what causes it, but I do know that sanitary tank conditions (clean substrate, clean fresh water) and a comfortable stress free environment are the keys to prevention. It's likely the frog was kept in conditions that were deficient in some way possibly at petco, and ended up getting sick.

Like I said though, proper conditions which especially includes temperature and humidity will make your frog much more resilient to disease. I'd wait until you can set up a tank with a hygrometer and a good accurate thermometer before getting another animal. You have all the time in the world before you have to replace the one you lost, and in this case I really believe a little bit of patience and preparation will pay off massively in the end.

Sorry again dude,


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Well, You never mentioned anything about this red spot on your frog before
in any of your topics. Why didnt you take it to someone to get it checked out?

Why did you buy it, if you couldent take care of it?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Easy Psycho fish...we are dealing with a child who is learning about responsibility.

I would strongly discourage you from attempting to get another frog my friend, take care of the one you have and master keeping it adequately and healthily.

I will say that I am sorry for your loss, as it never is pleasant to lose an animal.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Man that sucks. Where I live I wont even buy crickets from the local store let alone a frog. So maybe next time buy from a repitable source on the web. IMO


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

psychofish said:


> Well, You never mentioned anything about this red spot on your frog before
> in any of your topics. Why didnt you take it to someone to get it checked out?
> 
> Why did you buy it, if you couldent take care of it?


Psycho you dont understand the red spot wasnt that prominent and he had it since Ive had him but it it looked just like the underside of his leg was a little transparent and you could see the inside. Like his legs recently came out. I did every thing I could I bought a 23 dollar thermometer with a little 12 dollar hydrometer online and he was dying before I brought him home and I know I did my best because my first frog has none of those symptoms and he is perfect. They had the same treatment daily water changes substrate changes every 2 weeks (with fecal matter taken out every day when seen) and gut loaded crickets every 2 days. And I was only asking You guys if I u know any good breeders so I wont have to go to any petstore again for a new frog. And i wasnt planning on getting a new frog right away MAYBE in 4 more months or more. And i didnt get him to a vet cuz I thought it was just the time of year when they become Inactive and ive read these types of frog are very picky when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

damn I hste to hear it man-Sorry for your loss-This kinda scares me with just getting ready to get into this adventure!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

Some of these pet stores and animal wholesalers keep their reptiles in such filthy conditions, even if the customer keeps their animal under the best of conditions, -the damage is already done.

This is especially true with frogs because they are so vulnerable to infections and toxic shock from dirty water. I've seen some sad looking frogs in the local Petsmart.


----------

